# Sad Fish



## Jenkums (Mar 25, 2010)

Today two of my fish died my Cori and one of my molly.. Not the one that was being a b-otch.... But now my Gourami isnt eating and is back at the bottom of the tank, either that or he stays in one corner of the tank... I checked the levels of the tank and everything was good... The other 2 molly fish that I have in this tank are eating and swimming just fine... Any suggestions?


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

Jenkums said:


> Today two of my fish died my Cori and one of my molly.. Not the one that was being a b-otch.... But now my Gourami isnt eating and is back at the bottom of the tank, either that or he stays in one corner of the tank... I checked the levels of the tank and everything was good... The other 2 molly fish that I have in this tank are eating and swimming just fine... Any suggestions?


What size is your tank? How many fish are in there in total? What levels in the tank did you check and what are the actual numbers? What is your water change schedule?

Without any other info my first advice would be to do a 50% water change.


----------

